# Stick the board



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

For years now I have made little circuit boards . I have used plastic boxes and now I have a method to place them under a table. For some reason I cannot recall a way to place them. I guess the topic has eluded our discussion. Now i need something like this . My friend will be displaying his trains and will have a few boards under his table. For example the RR crossing Flasher and Traffic lights. My boards are 5 by 7 cm in size and I fitted them with screws and foamcore to quarter inch plywood cut to 3.5 by 3.5 inches. Here is the result.





The block supports the board and is easily removable. This example has side terminals on the wrong edge but stisl fits. This is the board for my three lamposts. It has been suspended for years by just wire.

The sides are abut 4 inches square and the top runs 8 inches. I use two screws to hold it up. I can add one anywhere under the table and hold two boards.

My aiming was a little off with the staple gun but that's what a prototype is for.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I thought this was going to be advice on where to stick the board!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Those supports look like they could hold up a truck let alone a circuit board!

Couldn't you just put them in a plastic box or container of some sort and fix it underneath with double sided foam pads.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Good question, the design if for an outside table displayed in New England around Thanksgiving. Two years ago it was cold and the wind derailed some lighter cars. Oh it had slight rain too. That explains the over engineering.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

T-Man said:


> Good question, the design if for an outside table displayed in New England around Thanksgiving. Two years ago it was cold and the wind derailed some lighter cars. Oh it had slight rain too. That explains the over engineering.


But that wouldn't make the CB waterproof but a box of some sort might. I always use some cyano on the double sided foam tape to make sure it stays put.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The box idea is appealing, an old cassette or video tape box would work.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I was thinking more of something like a plastic Tupperware food box or similar, then it could be made weatherproof.


----------

